# stage 2+/3-... 2+2=5



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

I've seen in different forums a lot of different people taking up custom upgrades on their turbo setups. Some people call it Stage 2+ or 3-?? Maybe someone could enlighten me to the difference among the two. It seems like they could be more or less the same thing, but just interpreted differently by different people? 
My 'guess' is stage 2+ might be K04's, oil lines, air piping.. maybe RS4 MAF and intercoolers? but keeping the stock injectors and standard 93 oct program?
And maybe, 3- would be something like the above, but with introducing more fuel to the setup. i.e... larger injectors, larger FPR. 
Now, if you're car is manual you need to upgrade your clutch. but if your car is a super cool _automatic_







would a tip chip solve your problems of slipping, or would a complete tear down rebuild/upgrade be required for the trans to handle everything?
basically, has anyone ever seen upgraded turbos on an AR, aside from that insane scary green one that was posted a few weeks back... which reminds me, anyone remember what he is running or maybe he will show up here!!
PeacE


----------



## APR'dGLI (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: stage 2+/3-... 2+2=5 (AHarmes5)*

do you know why....it's because your gangster


----------

